# Shrimp Brochette



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

My bride 8 months pregnant with our first (Wyatt) wanted Shrimp Brochette and Shrimp Brochette she got. Jalapenos, jalapeno jack cheese, peppered bacon spices and a home made sweet glaze. BAM! There is the distinct possibility that this dish might blow your whole face off, or at least get darn close. Turned out great, and nothing like a happy pregnant wife.:cheers:


And now a little food ****...............................


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Turned out great, and nothing like a happy pregnant wife.


Considerable wisdom from a very young man. I bet it tasted as good as it looks. Well done.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great I bet it tastes even better.
A happy expecting wife make it all worth while.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

I guess that I must have missed the phone call / invite! Looks good but I wouldnt know would I!


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks yummy! Good job making that wife happy!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

When my wife was having our first she had to have nachos with extra jalapenos. Your thinking no problem right. BUT NOOOOO they had to be from the Circle K down the street at 2AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Y'all are lucky, my first wife wanted Jack in the Box tacos, and only when they were closed!! I learned to make them, but by time I got them done, she didn't want 'em anymore! Great looking skrimps by the way! You mind sharing the glaze recipe??


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

She is a lucky lady and you a good man. Sure looked good!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Dookie Ray said:


> You mind sharing the glaze recipe??


X2?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

igo320 said:


> She is a lucky lady and you a good man. Sure looked good!


x3,4,5


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tell us how you did them.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Butterfly the shrimp, add jalapeno strip and strip of jalapeno jack cheese. wrap all as tight as possible with peppered bacon to keep the cheese from running out, and slap it on the skewer. Once all the shrimp are done and on the skewer, hit it with some dry spice of your liking. I used Tony's, White Pepper, a little Paprika, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder and Key Lime Pepper. Place them on the grill, turning frequently so the bacon doesn't burn. Finish them off in the oven on high broil on a wire rack with a cookie sheet underneath to catch the drippings. This method ensures that the bacon gets crispy and not soggy. Finish them of with the glaze right at the end and pull them out once the glaze starts to caramelize. As for the glaze recipe, I hold it pretty close but shoot me a PM and I will see what I can do.

Eric


----------

